# yellowing leaves -- what deficiency?



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

What does it mean if I get yellow leaves on my dwarf sag, white-yellowish new growth on L. Aromatica and Ludwigia repens leaves yellowish w/ brown spots all over. Is there a deficiency of some kind? Like Nitrates? Or too much of something? 
-Ryan


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It sounds like Nitrates and possibly a potassium issue. I had a similar problem with my L.repens, after dosing a dose and a half of my usually dosage of nitrates then the yellow leaves with brownish type spots went away in the new growth. I say potassium also, since I was dosing KNO3.

With the L.Aromatica, additional iron will help gain it's pink/reddish coloration.

-John N.


----------



## yildirim (Nov 25, 2004)

Yellowish growth mostly on new growth or at the tips are usualy caused by Iron chlorisis, if it is all over the plant then it is usualy because of N defficiency. Brown spots are mostly cured by increased K. Until today I have not observed any of such problems due to any of nutrients being high. It seems that you are on the low side for your nutrients. What are you dosing and how much?


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, the yellow growth isn't really on the tips, but moreso on the entire plant. You're probably correct about being an N deficiency, but I suppose its possible to have more than one deficiency at once as I think the micros are being underdosed. Here's what I've been doing:

(odd days) --> 
KNo3: between 1/8 and 1/4 tsp
K2So4: 1/8 tsp
KH2Po4: 1/8 tsp

(even days) -->
CSM+B extra iron (5mL) -- solution should be 250 mL water and 1/2 TBSP micro, but its been so long since I mixed a new solution (a couple months at least)...it was probably not concentrated enough to begin with, but its probably out-dated by now -- can this even happen?

I mixed up a new micro solution last night (250 mL water & 1/2 TBSP dry CSM+B extra iron). I also put about a tsp or so of MgSo4.

I also uppsed the KNo3 dosage this morning to 1/4 tsp, keeping Po4 and K2So4 around 1/8 tsp. I'm not too worried about overdosing as I just do a big water change once a week (EI). My ludwigia does look pretty gnarley though....I hope it recovers. The dwarf sag looks ok, but just needs to green up some and the L. Aromatica looks good, except the new growth, so I'll give it a few days or a week and see how things start to look. Thanks for the input.
-Ryan


----------

